
ASK HN : Please teardown my Landing Page before the LAUNCH in 2 days. - pauljeba
https://www.gox.ai/two-minute-reports/
======
FailMore
Why is cooking in your headline? Is your software for cooks?

~~~
pauljeba
No, its for people who want to send regular reports. Cooking is there because,
as a user, you dont need to be in front of the computer to send reports.

You could be doing anything like cooking or driving. Wanted to extend to work-
life balance kind of examples and cooking seemed to be a good example.

------
sawaruna
It's 2020 not 'Its 2020'.

~~~
pauljeba
Thank you. Corrected as per your suggestion.

